# Solved: Broadcom 440x integrated controller and internet connections issues



## drjh6 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello all and thanks for taking a look at my thread. 

My home computer is not connecting to the internet. Well I should correct that it does some times under certain circumstances. I have a Dell Dimension 2400 and it has a Broadcom 440x Integreated Controller. I have broadband connection and a modem for which this is the only computer connected. I have the firewall disabled and still does not work. 

I did a virus scan and did have any viruses. Unfortunately, I do not have anything like SpyBot or Hijackthis on this computer. Stupid I know, but it is my wife's computer and she use it for e-mail and I moslty only use iTunes. 

I tested the broadband and the modem by directly connecting my laptop to the modem and everything works fine.

When looking at the Internet Connection on my Dell, it states that I am connected, but I can not access the internet. When I do a Network Diagnostics Test it reports that the Broadcom 440x has failed the ping test. So I checked the Device Manager and the Broadcom 440x is enabled and when tested says it is in working order. When I select to "repair the internet connection" option, after it has finished I can connect to the internet at least to my home page, but after that is does not work again.

So I used my laptop and downloaded the latest driver for the 440x, unistalled the old driver on my Dell and installed the new one. After doing this I was able to connect to my home page and perform 2-3 more clicks before the connection failed. 

Not sure how to proceed or what else I should be looking for.

Thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does the modem have any useful LEDs, such as 'Receive', 'Send,' 'DSL,' 'Online,' etc.? If so, what are they telling you?

Please show the following, preferably for a connection and then after it is lost.

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## drjh6 (Apr 30, 2008)

The modem seems to be working fine. It has an "Ethernet" light, a "Cable" light and an "Online" light" all of which are illuminated.

I will perform the command prompt this evening when I get home from work, and post it probably around 8:00 pm EST.

Thanks so much for the response


----------



## drjh6 (Apr 30, 2008)

Here are the results of the IP CONFIG and a network diagnostics scan. Thanks for your help.

Jimmy

AFTER A CONNECTION:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Tina & Shea>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Shea
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : suscom-maine.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : suscom-maine.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-5F-A9-8C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.5.164.113
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 207.5.160.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.100.22
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.5.171.1
207.5.144.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 30, 2008 8:30:59 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 01, 2008 8:30:59 PM

AFTER CONNECTION IS LOST:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Tina & Shea>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Shea
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : suscom-maine.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : suscom-maine.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-5F-A9-8C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.5.164.113
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 207.5.160.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.100.22
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.5.171.1
207.5.144.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 30, 2008 8:30:59 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 01, 2008 8:30:59 PM

RESULTS OF NETWORK DIAGNOSTICS TEST:

Network Adapters [00000001] Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller FAILED 
Caption = [00000001] Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller 
DatabasePath = %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc 
DefaultIPGateway = 207.5.160.1(Same Subnet) (FAILED)
Pinging 207.5.160.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 207.5.160.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)
Description = Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport 
DHCPEnabled = TRUE 
DHCPLeaseExpires = 8:30:59 PM 5/1/2008 
DHCPLeaseObtained = 8:30:59 PM 4/30/2008 
DHCPServer = 172.16.100.22 (FAILED)
Pinging 172.16.100.22 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 172.16.100.22:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)
DNSDomain = suscom-maine.net 
DNSEnabledForWINSResolution = FALSE 
DNSHostName = Shea 
DNSServerSearchOrder (FAILED)
207.5.171.1 (FAILED)
Pinging 207.5.171.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 207.5.171.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)
207.5.144.254 (FAILED)
Pinging 207.5.144.254 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 207.5.144.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)
DomainDNSRegistrationEnabled = FALSE 
FullDNSRegistrationEnabled = TRUE 
GatewayCostMetric = 20 
Index = 1 
IPAddress = 207.5.164.113 (PASSED)
Pinging 207.5.164.113 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 207.5.164.113: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 207.5.164.113: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 207.5.164.113: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 207.5.164.113: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Ping statistics for 207.5.164.113:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
IPConnectionMetric = 20 
IPEnabled = TRUE 
IPFilterSecurityEnabled = FALSE 
IPSecPermitIPProtocols = 0 
IPSecPermitTCPPorts = 0 
IPSecPermitUDPPorts = 0 
IPSubnet = 255.255.248.0 
IPXEnabled = FALSE 
MACAddress = 00:0F:1F:5F:A9:8C 
ServiceName = bcm4sbxp 
SettingID = {2C9CA936-8EC5-4414-80AC-312E580AE68A} 
TcpipNetbiosOptions = 0 
TcpMaxDataRetransmissions = 5 
WINSEnableLMHostsLookup = TRUE


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That data certainly confirms what you said earlier--you appear to still have a connection as the ipconfig remains good, but you can't communicate with anything.

The driver you downloaded and installed was the latest from Dell's web site, right?

Suggest you try Safe Mode with Networking. If you get the same problem I'm thinking a bad driver or the NIC is failing. If you don't get the problem then it's some software. Maybe a firewall (internet security) gone haywire. Do you have one? Or had one that was uninstalled?


----------



## drjh6 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have disabled the firewalls and here is the driver I installed:

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=198980

I tried starting in Safe mode, things worked great for about 5-6 clicks and then I could not connect again. I "repaired" the connection and it worked for 2 clicks

I assume the driver above is the most recent, I could not find any others as recent for this model. But maybe I am wrong about the driver, I searched the Dell site is this was the best but I could be looking in the wrong place. So I guess that leaves me with a failing NIC. So if the Broadcom 440x is an Integrated Controller, does that mean that is a built in part of the mother board or can I just get a new network card and install it??

Thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When I clicked on 'View compatible systems and operating systems' I did not see Dimension 2400 listed. Did you search by your Service Tag ( http://support.dell.com/support/top...product_support_central?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs ) and then narrow the search to 'Networking'?


----------



## drjh6 (Apr 30, 2008)

I acutally downloaded three different drivers and this one seemed to be the most recent and is the only one that I searched for using my service tag. I did notice that the 2400 was not on the list. The other two drivers I downloaded did have the 2400 on the list. I installed all three different drivers with the same results. Initially the connection works great for about 4-6 clicks and then stops. I must say that trying to find the right driver was confusing many out there and the Dell site not as helpful as I hoped. Especially, when the after entering my service tag and possiblly not getting the right driver.

If you have any suggestions, that would be helpful


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In response to your earlier question you can disable the integrated Broadcom adapter and install a PCI ethernet card. Could also use a USB ethernet adapter, but they are far less reliable.


----------



## drjh6 (Apr 30, 2008)

excellent, thanks for all your help


----------



## drjh6 (Apr 30, 2008)

Installed the new PCI and everything works great!! Thanks again for the help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome! Glad it worked out, and thanks for the update.


----------

